# Red Feather Archery Razorhawk an affordable 2 blade single bevel



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Well I must say I am very excited about the new 2 blade that RFA has brought to the table this year. It is an all steel broadhead with stainless steel blades, that has a cut that ranges from 1 1/16- 1 1/4" depending on the weight of the head. 

The blades are used to change the heads weight so you can just order replacement blades to change head weight instead of new heads. I have been testing these heads for a couple months now and they flat out fly awesome. :thumbs_up










Here is a review done by Ike on them, in the video he does manage to break a proto type but the ferrule is now casehardened and a little more material was added to the weak spot to eliminate this issue. 






And one by Tmac using traditional gear






They are also available to pre-order on the website. I put an order in for a couple packs to try, anyone else got a pre-order in? It says they will be shipping Oct 1, 2011.


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes sir, I placed an order for 2 packs of the 100 gr to shoot out of my Bowtech and I will definately be placing an order for some of the 150 gr to fling out of my Black Widow too. If these 2 blades are half as tough as the 3 blade Phoenix made by RFA you can't go wrong with these broadheads.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is what I am thinking, they look like they might even be tougher to break the the phoenix I guess time will tell. I ordered 2 packs of 100 grain and 1 pack of 125's to try out.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Dustin, you know my order is in. I'm getting both the 100's and 125's, along with some Phoenix.

These heads will meet the durable standards set forth by Stan Mercer (RFA Owner). He set the bar with the Phoenix and will NOT allow any product with his name on it be less than superior. These are going to very good 2-blade heads, I can't wait.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Got the order in for some 100's. Ready to slice and dice.


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the support. I'm pleased with these heads and will get some photos of the production run heads up soon so you all can see the differences between the prototypes above and the production heads. We'll have them ready to ship before the 1st! Looking forward to seeing what all you guys can lay down with them!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Check out the new RFA head, and Stan I know I am excited to give them a shot.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Take a look at the new offerings from RFA


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm in love with the Phoenix, but Razorhawk is going to be deadly.:tongue:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes the razorhawk is really going to be a great head once people start seeing it. I know it really opened up that opossum that Stan got with the prototype.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> Yes the razorhawk is really going to be a great head once people start seeing it. I know it really opened up that opossum that Stan got with the prototype.


I've seen it, and cut my knuckle pulling it out of the target while practicing last night. Its a wicked head.


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

Okie101 said:


> I've seen it, and cut my knuckle pulling it out of the target while practicing last night. Its a wicked head.


i'm jealous Okie, I havn't had the pleasure of shooting the Razorhawk yet!


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

I am with Travis these heads are strictly business. They yell I wanna kill something. And tough as nails.


----------



## mikajay (Apr 15, 2009)

I like what I see.Two questions:

-what weights do they come in?
-how much the screw is out the ferrule, and could it be replaced with a flat one?

r.mika


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

R mika

They come in 100, 125, and 150 grains. 

They screw is counter sunk a little bit but it is kinda blended into the radius of the over all head to match the profile of the ferrule. Long story short the screw should not affect anything at all and I have not had any issues with flight or penetration as a result. 

Hope that helps a little bit.


----------



## mikajay (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks.

r.mika


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I got the original prototypes in my quiver rite along side three more that arrived yesterday. They fly outstanding. I have tried them on several differant arrows with many fletchings and they dont seem to care whats steering them. Something alot of people have missed or have not thought of is a bonus of the single bevel design. Shoot one into a target and try to pull it straight out. The edge design makes it want to twist or screw out. That being said the same thing is gonna happen at impact on a animal. Instead of just blowing straight thru it is gonna have a corkscrew affect. WICKED!!!!


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Briarsdad said:


> i'm jealous Okie, I havn't had the pleasure of shooting the Razorhawk yet!


Your gonna love them....

Had them hitting (right at touching) with my Field points at 50yds


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

mikajay said:


> I like what I see.Two questions:-what weights do they come in?-how much the screw is out the ferrule, and could it be replaced with a flat one?r.mika


How wide is the 125 grain version?


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

Mikajay, Dustin is right on with the weights. The screws in the pic are from prototypes. I need to quit chasing elk long enough to post a decent picture of the production heads. They have a different screw that will not sit up as proud. I used those screws before I ordered the truss heads just to be able to shoot them. I'll get pics soon. 

Gerald, glad the heads made it to you okay. I think you'll like them quite a bit better than the prototypes. Looking forward to some pics from you.

Bill, soon my man, soon!

Travis, I'm really pleased with the way these things fly as well.


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Kevin, how are you? The 125's are 1 1/8th. I have a couple more blades to send to you when I get them back this week.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

:ranger:........great heads coming our way soon!!!


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

RFA said:


> Hey Kevin, how are you? The 125's are 1 1/8th. I have a couple more blades to send to you when I get them back this week.


Hey Stan, how are you? How wide are the 150 grain heads? Look forward to the blades. I am leaving for Illinois on Friday for a 5 day hunt. Would have loved to test them out on a bruiser. :wink:

Thanks!


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Got this today with a prototype Razorhawk. The head would have been useable again but I damaged it digging it out of a tree root it went in after blowing thru her. Maybe I need to contact Stan for a warranty replacement!!!!!!!!!!! 

http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af253/tenfootall/IMG_1646.jpg


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Gerald, couldn't be happier for you! I downloaded the pics and will try to post them if I can. I'd be happy to replace that for you. Stan


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

Longbow42 said:


> Hey Stan, how are you? How wide are the 150 grain heads? Look forward to the blades. I am leaving for Illinois on Friday for a 5 day hunt. Would have loved to test them out on a bruiser. :wink:
> 
> Thanks!


Kevin, I have a prototype 150 that's 1 1/4" wide to send you and one of the really wide ones that I sent you before in the new ferrules. The ferrules are stronger than the original prototypes. I sharpened up this morning and will get them in the mail to you tomorrow so you can have them in hand before you leave Friday if you are still wanting to try them. Shoot me a PM with your addy again if you would. Thanks.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ghost 133 said:


> Got this today with a prototype Razorhawk. The head would have been useable again but I damaged it digging it out of a tree root it went in after blowing thru her. Maybe I need to contact Stan for a warranty replacement!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af253/tenfootall/IMG_1646.jpg



That is awesome great job Gerald!


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Just got my order in for Friday.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ghost 133 said:


> Just got my order in for Friday.


Good to hear how are they flying for you? Did you by chance get a picture of the entrance/exit? If so could you shoot me a pm.


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

RFA said:


> Kevin, I have a prototype 150 that's 1 1/4" wide to send you and one of the really wide ones that I sent you before in the new ferrules. The ferrules are stronger than the original prototypes. I sharpened up this morning and will get them in the mail to you tomorrow so you can have them in hand before you leave Friday if you are still wanting to try them. Shoot me a PM with your addy again if you would. Thanks.


That is the kind of service that will keep myself and many more coming back to RFA. Great people with great products and service, I wish more businesses would treat their customers like Stan does.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Getting an itch to run the two blade through a whitetail.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Briarsdad said:


> That is the kind of service that will keep myself and many more coming back to RFA. Great people with great products and service, I wish more businesses would treat their customers like Stan does.


You can say that again!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Should be shipping soon


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> Should be shipping soon


It's like waiting on Christmas when I was a kid!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Briarsdad said:


> It's like waiting on Christmas when I was a kid!


I don't know who is more excited, my arrows, my bow or myself.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Dustin - I certainly know the deer aren't excited! :thumb:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Dustin - I certainly know the deer aren't excited! :thumb:


That is a fact!


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Well the deer around my house started shuttering this evening. Got my shipment of new Razorhawks today. Now i got to drop some more $$$$ to get my nephew some. Help me Stan!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ghost 133 said:


> Well the deer around my house started shuttering this evening. Got my shipment of new Razorhawks today. Now i got to drop some more $$$$ to get my nephew some. Help me Stan!!!!!!!!!


That is great and I am sure he can help :thumbs_up


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

My Razorhawks showed up yesterday! They flew just like darts out to 40 yards as I expected. Now I can only hope that I do not have to work this weekend so I can take them to the woods!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is great I am hoping to put some critters down soon with mine once they get in.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Had 5 does hanging around my stand the other night.

" The razorhawk just watched and observed from its perch in the treetop. The time will come when it will swoop down for a silent kill."

This has been, deep thoughts, with Okie........


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Please share more for this guy who works way too much. I can't find the time to get anything done/prepared for this season. But on the bright side, my Razorhawks showed up today. Now I will make time to shoot them and get my butt in a stand.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Please share more for this guy who works way too much. I can't find the time to get anything done/prepared for this season. But on the bright side, my Razorhawks showed up today. Now I will make time to shoot them and get my butt in a stand.


That is the way it is here in NE as well.


----------



## NWRokon (Sep 28, 2007)

How about some pic's of production broadheads.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

You ask and you shall receive.

*100 grain Razorhawk*

















*125 grain Razorhawk*


----------



## mikajay (Apr 15, 2009)

They look mean.How many $$$ and how to get some?

r.mika


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

mikajay said:


> They look mean.How many $$$ and how to get some?
> 
> r.mika


You can order from here:
http://www.redfeatherarcheryonline.com/

They are retailing $34.95 + shipping I can't remember how much the shipping is but it is very reasonable. It says preorder but you can use the preorder link to order them, Stan has them now.


----------



## mikajay (Apr 15, 2009)

Good price.Thanks for your help again.

r.mika


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

mikajay said:


> Good price.Thanks for your help again.
> 
> r.mika


No problem if you need anything else feel free to shoot me a pm directly if you like.


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

Another deer down with the Razor Hawk. Way to go, T-Mac!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

I shot the 125gr Razorhawk for the first time today. At 30yds, this was my very first attempt at field point vs. broadhead POI. The Razorhawk is the bottom arrow. I'd say they did very well. Many, many shots after these were equal or better. I also shot at 40yds, the only difference I had of POI is that every shot with the broadhead was slightly lower. Not sure why, but not worried about it either because it could have been the shooter.:tongue:


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

They fly awesome dont they BFL. Your text finally downloaded when I got home last night.

I think the shooter has them grouping pretty well.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I would definitely say they are hitting well for you.  If they are all hitting just a tad low, move your rest 1/32" higher and that should bring them together for you.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

RFA said:


> Another deer down with the Razor Hawk. Way to go, T-Mac!


That is awesome congrats T-Mac :thumbs_up


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

Congratulations to T-Mac with his recurve! Good shooting BFL, It looks like them Michigan deer are gonna be in trouble again this year.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Take a look at the new offering from RFA.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Today I will have my packs in hand


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

Good luck this weekend!



05_sprcrw said:


> Today I will have my packs in hand


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Briarsdad said:


> Good luck this weekend!


Thanks hopefully we can get on some deer


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Sat and watched 16 deer the other night on the bean field....To far out, but was still cool to watch. Waited till dark to get down, but didn't help much with the full moon.


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

Okie101 said:


> Sat and watched 16 deer the other night on the bean field....To far out, but was still cool to watch. Waited till dark to get down, but didn't help much with the full moon.


That is my idea of a successful hunt, anytime I see deer I cosider it a success and enjoy myself.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Good morning RFA.......


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm betting there are some Razorhawk kill pics that will be posted really soon.....:wink:


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

Okie101 said:


> I'm betting there are some Razorhawk kill pics that will be posted really soon.....:wink:


I was just thinking the same thing! Maybe we have the ability to tell the future.:wink:


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

I almost had a chance to try out the Razorhawk's myself tonight. I had 5 does at different times within 25 to 30 yards but I am looking to get one 15 or less with the longbow. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Well I was lucky enough to host a whitetail hunt for Stan and shared his great company. We did pretty good on the first day starting off with me getting a doe early morning, and Stan sealing the deal on a doe that evening. 


Funny enough I shot this doe out of the same stand, the doe standing the same way and in the same spot as I did my first phoenix kill. 
100 grain razorhawk 17 yards quartering away slightly, walking not alert. She went 20 yards before she died right on the path I would need to use to pick her up so I didn't even have to scent up the hunting area. 









Stan with his large doe he got that evening as well, 100 grain razorhawk it went about 40-50 yards and was done after a great shot by Stan. 









Stan was also lucky enough to have this little guy come by his stand, shot with the 125 grain razorhawk it was dropped in its track and the razorhawk went through bone in several places and had no damage. 









All in all we put in some long days but it was a blast and look forward to hunting with Stan again. For the record Stan can really hunt you guys it was fun hunting with someone so knowledgeable.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats guys. Always a fun time to hunt with buddies. Glad things worked out the way they did for you.

Stan is diffinitely a hunting machine.

Good job on being a great guide Dustin....:thumb:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Okie101 said:


> Congrats guys. Always a fun time to hunt with buddies. Glad things worked out the way they did for you.
> 
> Stan is diffinitely a hunting machine.
> 
> Good job on being a great guide Dustin....:thumb:


It was a blast hopefully one of these times I can make it down there and hunt with the both of you. 

Thanks Travis but I don't know how much of a guide I was lol.


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

I had a wonderful time in Nebraska, and was very fortunate to spend some time with Dustin. I was constantly impressed by him, as a hunter and even more so as a person. One of the highlights of the trip for me was getting to meet Dustin's grandparents, spend a little time at their farmhouse and have lunch with them. It's very endearing to see a young man dote on his grandparents and speaks volumes about his character. Dustin's the real deal. 

Heck of a guide too. I saw a couple of bucks on the hunt, one a beautiful big boy that made the trip worth it all on the first morning. Got a chance to take my first whitetail, which was a thrill, see some beautiful country and meet some great people. Even knocked off a 'yote. Had other shot opportunities as well, but really wanted to see that big boy again. Was treated to some great home cooking, and all in all, learned that four days is just not enough time to spend on a trip like this. Looking forward to getting the chance to do it again someday.

Thank you, Dustin, for your hospitality, your efforts to put me on deer and your friendship. I couldn't have enjoyed myself more. I'll try to get some pics up later today.


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Dustin, any chance you took a few pictures of the damage from the doe killed?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

RFA said:


> I had a wonderful time in Nebraska, and was very fortunate to spend some time with Dustin. I was constantly impressed by him, as a hunter and even more so as a person. One of the highlights of the trip for me was getting to meet Dustin's grandparents, spend a little time at their farmhouse and have lunch with them. It's very endearing to see a young man dote on his grandparents and speaks volumes about his character. Dustin's the real deal.
> 
> Heck of a guide too. I saw a couple of bucks on the hunt, one a beautiful big boy that made the trip worth it all on the first morning. Got a chance to take my first whitetail, which was a thrill, see some beautiful country and meet some great people. Even knocked off a 'yote. Had other shot opportunities as well, but really wanted to see that big boy again. Was treated to some great home cooking, and all in all, learned that four days is just not enough time to spend on a trip like this. Looking forward to getting the chance to do it again someday.
> 
> Thank you, Dustin, for your hospitality, your efforts to put me on deer and your friendship. I couldn't have enjoyed myself more. I'll try to get some pics up later today.


Thanks for the kind words Stan, and everyone here was very pleased to meet you. And as everyone said you are more then welcome anytime you want to stop on by. And yes I do agree that 4 days is just not enough time but I thought there for a while we were going to be able to get you on that buck you spotted. 

Stan you are more then welcome and I am very glad that you gave me the shot to put you on your first whitetail, next time we will get you your first whitetail buck :wink: 

I am glad you enjoyed yourself, and next time your down I will cook you a real meal when we have more time. Those meals were not terrible but they were rushed :lol3:


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Sweet! Ask and I shall receive. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

No problem the hole was nice and open for a 2 blade head a person did not need to spread it open to see into it at all.


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome guys! I hope we can all get together someday and share a hunting camp. Great shooting too guys, I am having a rough time this season getting it done but I am not giving up on killing one with the longbow. I will fill my tags with the PLX or I won't fill them at all!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job Dustin and Stan. I bet you guys had a blast. 

Dustin - you are spot on, Stan is great company. He is a pleasure to speak with on the phone and even better in person at camp. I look forward to my next outing with Mr. Mercer, it can't come soon enough.


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

Great pics, Dustin, thanks for posting them. Real busy trying to get caught back up here at home I'll try to post some pics soon.

Bill, I believe in ya, brother, you will get it done with the longbow this year. I've got two more tags here at home for deer and I plan on filling one or both with my longbow as well.

Steve, Mr. Mercer? You want I should bring my Dad along? I'm only Mr. Mercer to some 11-13 year-old math students  I feel the same way about sharing camp with you. The hunts a success before we ever hit the woods and the killing is just icing on the cake. Looking forward to March and a date with some bacon!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Go get'em Bill, you will get one yet and it will be awesome 

Steve it was a blast and I definitely can't wait for all of us to share a camp, unfortunately I won't be able to make the hog hunt in the spring have a wedding I need to attend.


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

Hopefully this weekend the Razorhawk will draw blood in Indiana. I loaned out 3 of my 100 gr Razorhawks's to a buddy last night to try and about an hour after he left the house he called me back to say that they will be replacing the Muzzy's in his quiver.:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Briarsdad said:


> Hopefully this weekend the Razorhawk will draw blood in Indiana. I loaned out 3 of my 100 gr Razorhawks's to a buddy last night to try and about an hour after he left the house he called me back to say that they will be replacing the Muzzy's in his quiver.:wink:


Well that is good to hear


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is a video on the razorhawk shooting bone


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Great job on the video Dustin, thanks for sharing that. The RFA heads are flat out awesome and well worth the money.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Great job on the video Dustin, thanks for sharing that. The RFA heads are flat out awesome and well worth the money.



Yep I have no problem sending my money to Stan these heads are worth every penny and don't come with all those gimmicky frills just a simple head that does what he says it will.


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

Good morning RFA fans!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Morning

I won't get to hunt this weekend but next weekend the deer better watch out it will be round 2


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Well got more work done at the home so hopefully next weekend I can do some hunting.


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> Well got more work done at the home so hopefully next weekend I can do some hunting.


I'm glad someone is gonna get to hunt this weekend. It looks like I'll be stuck at work again this Saturday. Good luck and enjoy the time hunting for me!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Briarsdad said:


> I'm glad someone is gonna get to hunt this weekend. It looks like I'll be stuck at work again this Saturday. Good luck and enjoy the time hunting for me!


If I am able to get out I sure will :thumbs_up I know how that goes more work then there is hunting time for me this year for sure.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

An awesome head from an awesome company can't go wrong with that combo.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

check out the new offering from RFA


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for a great new head


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Up for the evening crowd.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Take a look at the new RFA offering for the year.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for a great new 2 blade head.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Won't find a nicer guy to order from.


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> Won't find a nicer guy to order from.


I'll second that. Stan cares more about making a great product than making a dollar. He is a bowhunter just like the rest of us and not just out to make a buck.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is so true!


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

Good morning and good luck to everyone this weekend! It is getting good around home, I have had 3 dandy bucks within 40 to 60 yards this week hunting after work and a few little bucks right under the stand. The big ones are all lucky I sold my compound and went with the longbow this year. I need one to get within 20 and maybe I can get some venison in the freezer.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Was a tough weekend to hunt here no luck on putting another down with the razorhawk yet but hopefully soon.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for a great head.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Rough weekend here. I sat in the stand for countless hours, all day sit on Saturday to no avail. The moon and warmer temps have got them confused and not moving. Temp swing mid week should turn things in our favor here in SW Mich hopefully. The rut is just getting cranked up in our area too, so let the fun begin.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Its rifle season here this weekend and for 9 days after that, but once its done the phoenix and razorhawk will be out trying to feed again.


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Rough weekend here. I sat in the stand for countless hours, all day sit on Saturday to no avail. The moon and warmer temps have got them confused and not moving. Temp swing mid week should turn things in our favor here in SW Mich hopefully. The rut is just getting cranked up in our area too, so let the fun begin.


Rut is heating up here too, Steve. Watched two spikes get after it last weekend like they were heavyweight champs. Our late season opens this Saturday, timing should be about right. Good luck.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Just hope I get the chance to go as well....


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Well our rifle season is opening up here this weekend, I decided to dust off the .308 and see if I can put a couple more meat does in the freezer. But after that I will have a new bow arrive hopefully and then I can get back after it and try to put another down with the razorhawk.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for all you RFA Fans


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

I finally was able to connect with an Indiana whitetail using my #40 longbow a 500 gr GT traditional shaft and a Razorhawk yesterday morning! The Razorhawk put this deer down within sight of my treestand and in less than a minute from the time the arrow hit until the deer was down. The arrow went in in front of the right shoulder and lodged in the opposite shoulder taking out the lungs. I was worried about penetration with my low poundage setup but the Razorhawk penetrated and put the deer down quick.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you sir!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for my favorite 2 blade head


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone else knocking them down with the razorhawk? After next weekend when rifle season is open I will be after them again.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone else knocking them down with the razorhawk? After next weekend when rifle season is open I will be after them again.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone else putting them down with the razorhawk?


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

Back up for the Razorhawk.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone else putting them down with the razorhawk?


Been trying to. Have had some family issues pop up that need prioritized first.

Chomping at the bit.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Uh ohhh...Had a chance to go out. The Razorhawk just flew right thru it....

Plus my 11yr old daughter wanted to skin a deer....so we did...:wink:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats Travis, love that Razorhawk.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Okie101 said:


> Uh ohhh...Had a chance to go out. The Razorhawk just flew right thru it....
> 
> Plus my 11yr old daughter wanted to skin a deer....so we did...:wink:


Congrats Travis, and I agree family comes first.


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

Travis, that is just awesome! Bet Abby loved it. Good on ya Dad...and son...and husband. Proud to know you.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone besides Travis get a chance to run them through something?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for a great new 2 blade head from RFA.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Good morning Dustin....


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Morning Travis how are things in Okie land?


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gearing up for a cold weekend, which will also be the last of rifle season. Gonna try to get back in the woods after that.

Also starting some league shooting, sounds like Master G and JAG might be there as well.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is good, and ya it should be a cold one here as well. I just got a new bow last night and I am hoping to get it sighted in this week and possibly do some hunting with it this weekend.


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

Morning fellas. Dustin, congrats on the new bow. Let us know about your setup once you get it dialed in.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

RFA said:


> Morning fellas. Dustin, congrats on the new bow. Let us know about your setup once you get it dialed in.


Here is what I am shooting for but I will know for sure once I can actually test all these things:

2012 New Breed Eclipse 60lbs 29" draw its gonna be my cold weather bow :lol3:
Vicotry VAP 350 arrow cut 27" carbon to carbon
Harvest Time archery's HT1 steel instert instead of vicotry alum one (83 grains instead of 43)
6" plain white wrap
3 rayzr feathers from gateway (I am hooked on them)
and I have not decided on which broadhead to use just yet between the razorhawk and phoenix really leaning towards the razorhawk to get another kill with it. 

The numbers I calculated are: 410 grains with a 21% FOC arrow, and shooting somewhere around 272fps.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for a great new head


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone else have some success pics to share?


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

Gonna be cold and wet here this weekend. Going to South Texas one more time before back surgery to chase some Coues, and whitetail. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

Good luck, Chris!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Well I got the new setup tuned just need to sight it in and climb a tree with it, then we will see what it can do.


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

G'Day folks, the 150 grain RazorHawk broadheads are going to Vail, Arizona in a couple of weeks !!! Yeapers, 82#, 27" XX75 2317 arrows tipped with the Razorhawk, Javelina ya better hide  Will post back on this tread as to how they turned out. As far as durability goes, the heads get a 10 / 10. Spin testing is a breeze as they do not wobble at all, they all spin true, its nice to see. Penetration, well, let's just say, there aint anything out in North America that will stop this Brute !!!!

Wishing all of you a great day and Dustin, your an absolute genius !!!

Grizzlybear01
aka Standing Bear


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Grizzlybear01 said:


> G'Day folks, the 150 grain RazorHawk broadheads are going to Vail, Arizona in a couple of weeks !!! Yeapers, 82#, 27" XX75 2317 arrows tipped with the Razorhawk, Javelina ya better hide  Will post back on this tread as to how they turned out. As far as durability goes, the heads get a 10 / 10. Spin testing is a breeze as they do not wobble at all, they all spin true, its nice to see. Penetration, well, let's just say, there aint anything out in North America that will stop this Brute !!!!
> 
> Wishing all of you a great day and Dustin, your an absolute genius !!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Standing Bear hope you can get on some javelina with them. I can't wait to see what you can do with them, and thank you for the kind words. I don't know if genius is the word I would use, every now and then I do come up with a good idea however :lol3:


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Daniel, good luck in Arizona! Enjoy the warm sunshine.

Dustin, the new bow sounds perfect for your cold weather hunting. And, I think Daniel did get the right word


----------



## Standing Bear (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you Stan, we will enjoy the hice weather. Will report back upon our return to Canada.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for a great head, and Stan thanks for the kind words it means a lot.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

anyone going out for a late season hunt?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Morning razorhawk fans.


----------



## mikajay (Apr 15, 2009)

I got a pack of the Razorhawk 125s.I think theyre the best combination of the best features you want in a two blade so far.Short, single bevel and high quality.
I weighted them with a laboratorygrade scale, 127grs each one.Perfect.
All the contours scream penetration and what I really appreciate is the dia of the ferrule, finally on par with todays slim shafts.Im a short DL shooter and want everything that I believe is important for effortless cutting, and these things are flush with my Epics, no need to push extra width through the hog, just sharp blades.
Thanks for a quality product.

r.mika


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> anyone going out for a late season hunt?


I have a couple doe tags left and if I can shake this stupid cough long enough to sit in a tree for a couple hours I may try to fill one with my new longbow and a Razorhawk.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Took both of these 2 little tanks with four legs with the 100gr Razorhawk


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats Travis, looks like some good shooting.


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats Travis, that is some good shooting right there


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

Congrats Travis! Those sure are some ugly possums! 

I went out yesterday evening and dug one of my 150 gr Razorhawks out of an elm tree that was in my way when I shot at the big ten point earlier this season. I'm happy to announce that it came out good as new, a little sharpening and it is back in my quiver ready to make another trip to the woods.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Briarsdad said:


> Congrats Travis! Those sure are some ugly possums!
> 
> I went out yesterday evening and dug one of my 150 gr Razorhawks out of an elm tree that was in my way when I shot at the big ten point earlier this season. I'm happy to announce that it came out good as new, a little sharpening and it is back in my quiver ready to make another trip to the woods.


That is good to know that if I want to chop down a tree I can use the bow and razorhawks :lol3:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone else gonna sneak in a few last hunts this year?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone else doing to some hunting with rfa heads?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for my favorite 2 blade head.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hope to get some hunting in before season ends......

Love the holiday season, but it sure does get busy.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Okie101 said:


> Hope to get some hunting in before season ends......
> 
> Love the holiday season, but it sure does get busy.


That is a fact this would have been the last weekend out for me if I did not get that doe.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

take a look at this two blade head


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Hope all you RFA Fans have safe travels and a Merry Christmas!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone else getting any last minute hunts in?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone else get lucky with the razorhawk?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Hope all you RFA fans had a great holiday weekend.


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

My oldest and I have been trying hard to get her a nutria with her new bow and a 100 grain Razorhawk. Have had two very close calls..stay tuned...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

RFA said:


> My oldest and I have been trying hard to get her a nutria with her new bow and a 100 grain Razorhawk. Have had two very close calls..stay tuned...


Go get them Stan, hope you two can connect.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Good luck Stan...

Managed to go out Sunday afternoon. Sat for 3 hours and saw nothing, probably due to the fact that half a mile away some neighbors decided to have target practice with their guns for those 3 hours. Sounded like they had a fun time so I decided to get down early and go take down a ground blind.

Got to the blind and it was tipped over. Knew right away what happened. My s4gear 720 swivel seat had been stolen along with a mini 3 legged chair that my kids sat on when they went with me. The thing that made me mad was that I knew better to leave it in there. NEVER again.

Happy New Year to me....

New Years resolution.......more trail cams..:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is a bummer Travis, I hate when guys get into things and steal them. I guess at least they left the blind for you.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

1 week left for us....boy it sure flew by.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Morning RFA'ers.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Morning RFA anyone else able to have some success with the Razorhawk.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Looking at getting a pack of these to run through a hog in March. Feel kinda bad using anything else.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

They will definitely run through a hog no problem.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Morning RFA'ers


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Morning RFA fans


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up for my favorite 2 blade head.


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

Snow and stormy weather have kept my daughter and I from getting out much to chase critters with her new bow and Razorhawks. Hopefully we can get her another shot soon.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

RFA said:


> Snow and stormy weather have kept my daughter and I from getting out much to chase critters with her new bow and Razorhawks. Hopefully we can get her another shot soon.



Hope you can get one Stan, things have been hectic here but I did manage to make some grips for the new bow:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up hoping Stan and his daughter can get a couple nutria, or another critter. If anyone can its them Stan is a small game hunting guru.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

RFA said:


> Snow and stormy weather have kept my daughter and I from getting out much to chase critters with her new bow and Razorhawks. Hopefully we can get her another shot soon.


Hope you can get out Stan.

Grips look good Dustin...


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Good looking grips. My wife may try some on a turkey this year. Great looking head.


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

Just waiting on another weekend


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

RFA said:


> Just waiting on another weekend


Good deal, I am hoping to get out and do some small game here soon but I have soooo many projects that need to get done.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for my favorite 2 blade head.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Sweet 2-blade head that I NEED to shoot more. I'm doing them a disservice just letting them sit in the quiver. :angry:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Sweet 2-blade head that I NEED to shoot more. I'm doing them a disservice just letting them sit in the quiver. :angry:


I know what you mean, I haven't had time to do much shooting lately


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up for a great 2 blade head.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

anyone do some turkey hunting with the razorhawk?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up for a great head


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Up for Stan and the RFA crowd. Killed two nice deer with these last year. No reason to change for this year.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ghost 133 said:


> Up for Stan and the RFA crowd. Killed two nice deer with these last year. No reason to change for this year.


I got one with each of his heads last year myself, I am hoping to do it again this year.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I hope to go on a doe killing spree. Aint even gonna worry about antlers unless they just show up. I just lost my closest deer land this weekend but still got a spot but it is kinda far from home. Stan,get me a bunch of these ready. I hope I need em. For those that aint tried em,these things fly true and penetrate with the best out there.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is a bummer about your land but I have been on a big doe kick here lately myself. Unless a good buck shows up the doe gets the arrow everytime.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> That is a bummer about your land but I have been on a big doe kick here lately myself. Unless a good buck shows up the doe gets the arrow everytime.


I agree Hoss. I am addicted to THWACK!!! Sounds just as good on a doe as it does on a buck to me. We get 12 tags this year. Two can be bucks or all twelve can be does. I might just go on a mission to fill all twelve with does. That is unless Hoss Daddy Hat Rack shows up and forces me to stray from my mission!!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ghost 133 said:


> I agree Hoss. I am addicted to THWACK!!! Sounds just as good on a doe as it does on a buck to me. We get 12 tags this year. Two can be bucks or all twelve can be does. I might just go on a mission to fill all twelve with does. That is unless Hoss Daddy Hat Rack shows up and forces me to stray from my mission!!!!!


That is what I have been doing for a couple years and my success rate has been 85% ever since I have switched to targeting mature does. I want to get a matriarch doe one of these days, I think she is probably one of the hardest deer in the woods to get.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> That is what I have been doing for a couple years and my success rate has been 85% ever since I have switched to targeting mature does. I want to get a matriarch doe one of these days, I think she is probably one of the hardest deer in the woods to get.


I personally think they are more cautious than the bucks are.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Well any more luck finding a place to replace the one you lost?


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> Well any more luck finding a place to replace the one you lost?


No sir. It is to close to the start of our season,Sept 8 and I am having back surgery for a second time on Aug 9 so even if I did I wouldnt have much time to get it ready.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I would guess you wouldn't I hope your surgery goes well.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> I would guess you wouldn't I hope your surgery goes well.


Thanks Hoss.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

No prob and when you get to feeling better if you ever want to come up to NE and hunt some does here your more then welcome (or a buck I suppose).


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up for a great 2 blade head


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Did some shooting with the razorhawk this weekend and it was just flying sweet for me.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for a great two blade head, I will definitely have some of these on the end of my arrows.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I am hoping to let some of these fly this fall. Our opener is next Saturday. I got to get with Stan quick. With my little problem I have drug my feet on ordering some new ones for this fall.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Finally got my order in for more Razorhawks. Looking forward to another good year.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is great my new heads showed up last week and are already causing a ruckus because they are hungry!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone else hunting with this great 2 blade head besides me?


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

I have my Black Widow longbow tuned up and my arrows tipped with Razorhawks ready to rock!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Briarsdad said:


> I have my Black Widow longbow tuned up and my arrows tipped with Razorhawks ready to rock!


Good luck! I have been tuning family members bows as well as my own all tipped with RFA heads and ready to go. Season opened this past weekend but it was too warm so I didn't go out yet.


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> Good luck! I have been tuning family members bows as well as my own all tipped with RFA heads and ready to go. Season opened this past weekend but it was too warm so I didn't go out yet.


Good luck to you too! I wish season was open here it is gonna be 38 degrees in the morning here. I will be wishing I was in a tree on the way to work tomorrow for sure!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I know what you mean, this nice cool air definitely has me itching to get in the tree. I am taking Amelia out for her first hunt this sat, hopefully I can put a doe or even better a buck in front of her.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

two more steps and I would have had a my first doe of the year.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I will hopefully get a chance to take the razorhawk out to the woods this weekend.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I have been out in the woods a few times with them but no luck yet.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I still have not had any luck but I will tell you when I go out with this head on I have no problems with confidence in my equipment. I know that as long as I do my part the broadhead will do its part!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I have them sharpened up and hoping to get a chance to let it fly this weekend.


----------



## kunsangsean (Aug 8, 2012)

Is it possible to get prototypes at a discounted price? How does one go about that?


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

kunsangsean said:


> Is it possible to get prototypes at a discounted price? How does one go about that?


Since this is actually the second year of production the prototypes are probably gone. You could contact Dustin,the OP of this thread. He is pretty close with Stan at Red Feather. He might get you an answer.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> I have them sharpened up and hoping to get a chance to let it fly this weekend.


You and me both Hoss. Just aint seein em while I am there. Maybe I will take a bath this week. Maybe change my luck!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ghost 133 said:


> You and me both Hoss. Just aint seein em while I am there. Maybe I will take a bath this week. Maybe change my luck!!!!


I hear you unfortunately my luck just hasn't changed much, found another deer dead from EHD this weekend.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

kunsangsean said:


> Is it possible to get prototypes at a discounted price? How does one go about that?




We are done with the testing phase, but I know there is a guy in another thread that has a few extra razorhawk heads that he is donating to guys wanting to try them. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1842814


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Starting to get another cold front moving through I am hoping to get out at least once this weekend.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> I hear you unfortunately my luck just hasn't changed much, found another deer dead from EHD this weekend.


I hope the EHD runs it's course and gets out of there. I have no idea how long the virus incubates but the biologist here that I talked with says the Gnat or Fly that spreads the virus usually die off when the cooler weather hits so maybe it will slow down for yall. Then again a 70-90% hit to the herd at this point has already done it's damage.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ya we got hit hard, I am thinking this next cold spell should be enough to kill it off for good this winter.


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the EHD, Dustin, sounds devastating. Bill knocked down a real nice buck Saturday with a Razorhawk. Passthru with a 40 lb. Black Widow longbow. Maybe he'll post some picks soon.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is sweet can't wait to see some pics. And it is pretty bad but, still hoping to get some on the ground before dec 31st.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone else having any luck with the razorhawk?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Hoping to get out tomorrow.


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

RFA said:


> Sorry to hear about the EHD, Dustin, sounds devastating. Bill knocked down a real nice buck Saturday with a Razorhawk. Passthru with a 40 lb. Black Widow longbow. Maybe he'll post some picks soon.


I can not get the pics to upload on here for some reason? Stan can you post the pics I emailed you? I will keep trying if not. The buck I killed is my best ever trad buck and a nice deer by any standards. The Razorhawk that i shot him with is the exact same one I used last year to take my first longbow buck.


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok lets see if these work? 









Entrance hole








Exit hole


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I guess those worked! I can't tell you all how much I love hunting with my longbow and my arrows tipped with Razorhawk broadheads. I have not had a deer make it over 100 yards before going down and the bloodtrails are so easy to follow. I shoot two different longbows, a #40 Black Widow and a #43 Black Widow and these broadheads slice through like a knife through hot butter! 

Here is a pic of the doe I took in early October with my #40 Osage PLX. She made it less than 75 yards after a double lung shot.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice looking buck Bill.

Great pics, love seeing trad kills.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats Bill great shooting!


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks guys! I have had a good season here in Indiana!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is great, I wish I could say the same thing. Been a hard year had plenty of close calls just never could get a shot.


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> That is great, I wish I could say the same thing. Been a hard year had plenty of close calls just never could get a shot.


Sorry to hear that Dustin, I have read some of your posts about the EHD in your area. I have heard it hit part of my state pretty hard also but I think I dodged the bullet here close to home. Season started slow but in the last two weeks we have seen several really good bucks and a ton of small year and a half old bucks. My neighbor has the big buck I missed last year on his trail camera and he is a good 170" or better 12 point this year. I hope he makes it another year and I can get a shot at him with my longbow next year but I doubt that will happen. Good luck and keep at em hopefully you will get a chance at a big one!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks, I am taking off friday to hopefully get out and get some venison for the freezer. Hopefully you will get a shot at that monster next year.


----------



## RFA (Mar 9, 2010)

Once again, awesome buck, Bill! Dustin, I really hope that you can find some success this weekend. It's heartbreaking to hear about the EHD after all of the deer we saw last year out there. Late season opens for me this weekend, hoping to get out. Not going to be picky.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Good luck Stan, and I definitely won't be picky at this point either.


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

Good luck this weekend guys!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone else having any luck out there? I still have not managed to connect with anything this year as of yet.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I have not had a chance to get back out but friday is starting to look like the day to be out in the stand this week around here.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

Anymore updates on the heads? Now that the heads have been out for a year or so how are Razor Hawk heads holding up?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

They are holding up great, and no changes have been made to them as a result. If your thinking of giving them a shot I highly recommend them.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

are the 100gr vented and the 125gr non vented?


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

nick060200 said:


> are the 100gr vented and the 125gr non vented?


Correct....


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Top one (black) is 125gr
Bottom one (red) is 100 gr

Sorry if pic is sideways. Tapatalk is messing with me.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Okie101 said:


> Top one (black) is 125gr
> Bottom one (red) is 100 gr
> 
> Sorry if pic is sideways. Tapatalk is messing with me.
> ...


which head is that? that doesnt look like the razor hawk?
i dont see that on the website


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Those were the phoenix heads, but RFA is currently out of the 100 grain vented phoenix. The razorhawk is the 2 blade single bevel and is vented for 100 grain and the 125 and 150 grain heads are non vented.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

My bad.....05 is right.

Thanks Dustin. I was just about to post that.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

No problem :thumbs_up


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

You can see some reviews here.....

http://www.broadheadtalk.com/red-feather-archery/


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

Great BH here guys. They fly great and are very strong.


----------



## mizzo29 (Jan 12, 2011)

I was trying to get some of the Phoenix heads for this year but it didn't seem like they had much. They were out of stock of a lot of stuff every time I looked. I would like to get me some Phoenix for next year. R they still producing them I love the single bevel


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

mizzo29 said:


> I was trying to get some of the Phoenix heads for this year but it didn't seem like they had much. They were out of stock of a lot of stuff every time I looked. I would like to get me some Phoenix for next year. R they still producing them I love the single bevel


They are still in prodcution, he was having a hard time finding a manufacturer with time, but the last I herd he did have a run of the 100 grain phoenix heads going.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I just found out that the 100 grain phoenix is back in stock.


----------

